# Chalk on white legs... does it actually work?



## {97702} (4 August 2016)

My coloured cob is going to a competition this weekend, and unfortunately he persists in having grass stains all over his (supposedly) white hocks.  Last time he went out I washed his legs 5 times and the stain still showed up!  Does brushing chalk into the legs actually work to hide the stain?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 August 2016)

Make a wet paste of chalk, apply to legs and leave to dry. When dry brush out and presto:







White socks making her tail look yellow , (the chalk also went in the tail and did improve it too ).


----------



## TGM (4 August 2016)

Yup, as above.  We have a chestnut with three white legs and chalk is a godsend!


----------



## ihatework (4 August 2016)

My handiwork with chalk paste


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 August 2016)

Supreme Products White Paste is what you need.  Simply wash and clean the legs as best you can then put a layer of the paste on and bandage.  Remove bandages at show and brush out the excess, this is the result you will have ............


----------



## {97702} (4 August 2016)

Wow that is amazing - thanks all, I am most definitely convinced    Off to the tack shop this afternoon then


----------



## sychnant (4 August 2016)

Don't do it if he has lots of feather, you will have little clouds of chalk dust around each leg as he moves! I find Wahl Purple Shampoo and hot water gets my boy's legs bright white (until he squits down his back legs which is one of the reasons we do dressage, not showing  )


----------



## star (4 August 2016)

I tried the ready made paste but it wasnt anywhere near as good as gold label whitening powder mixed with water into a paste and painted on with a hoof oil brush. Leave to dry and brush off the excess. Can't do pics on phone but people are always stopping and asking at shows what I do to get them so white.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 August 2016)

star said:



			I tried the ready made paste but it wasnt anywhere near as good as gold label whitening powder mixed with water into a paste and painted on with a hoof oil brush. Leave to dry and brush off the excess. Can't do pics on phone but people are always stopping and asking at shows what I do to get them so white.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, the Supreme Paste is a powder you have to mix too.  The ready made stuff, name of which eludes me at the minute is a nightmare.  I did use it quite recently, it was cheaper than the SP stuff, what a mess it did not dry and just clogged into lumps.  I ended up with it everywhere, on the tack the grooming kit, me, I can remember having a bit of a sense of humour failure !


----------



## Queenbee (4 August 2016)

Another vote for Supreme Products... I won't use anything else:


----------



## {97702} (4 August 2016)

Well the tack shop didn't have supreme products so gold label whitening powder has been purchased - sorry for the numpty question but it says put on dry, how thick should the paste be? And do you all bandage after or just leave it to dry?


----------



## Queenbee (4 August 2016)

I don't bother mixing to a paste as such, I get a CLEAN body brush, dip that in water, dip in powder and brush on... then I bandage and leave on until I am just about to go into the showring, take the bandage off, brush then polish hooves...


----------



## ihatework (4 August 2016)

It works much better as a paste than dry.
Follow instructions on the pot!


----------



## only_me (4 August 2016)

I've the gold label chalk powder, and I love it!
I wash legs night before, whack on the chalk with an old piece of fibergee when legs have dryed off but still damp, bandage, then in morning take bandages off and brush off excess. 







And you can see difference between bills white legs and the piebald's legs here







I'm not a huge fan of supreme products tbh, find that they don't stay on horse for very long


----------



## EQUIDAE (4 August 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Supreme Products White Paste is what you need.  Simply wash and clean the legs as best you can then put a layer of the paste on and bandage.  Remove bandages at show and brush out the excess, this is the result you will have ............






Click to expand...

Sheep showing powder (sheep face white) works the same way but you get twice the amount for the same price.


----------



## blackhor2e (4 August 2016)

I think mixing it to a paste produces really good results, my horse doesn't have much white but his back legs always look white thanks to the paste solution. I find the dry just flakes off.


----------



## {97702} (4 August 2016)

ihatework said:



			It works much better as a paste than dry.
Follow instructions on the pot!
		
Click to expand...

If there were instructions, I would follow them... there aren't, as I mentioned above they say to apply dry


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 August 2016)

Well we cheated somewhat as we only had a block of chalk to hand, so rubbed it onto the wet legs. For paste making I'd want it fairly thick custard consistency?


----------



## {97702} (4 August 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Well we cheated somewhat as we only had a block of chalk to hand, so rubbed it onto the wet legs. For paste making I'd want it fairly thick custard consistency?
		
Click to expand...

Fab thank you AlexHyde


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 August 2016)

Lévrier;13330728 said:
			
		


			Fab thank you AlexHyde 

Click to expand...

 Don't thank me until you've ended up with chalk everywhere :lol:, but you just want it thick enough to stay on the legs and not drip about everywhere!


----------



## conniegirl (4 August 2016)

I tip chalk powder onto a damp brush and brush into wet legs!


----------



## {97702} (4 August 2016)

This is going to get messy isn't it.....


----------



## tatty_v (4 August 2016)

I use Supreme Products Leg and Body Whitener.  Three scoops of the powder to about one of water, mixed up in an old pot with a paintbrush so it's the consistency of thick yogurt.  I paint it onto washed and dried legs all the way up, with an extra layer on the hock and the knee.  I then bandage with gamgee and a stable bandage over the top and leave overnight.  Whip off the bandages in the morning, brush off the excess powder and you're good to go!  I also keep the remainder in the pot for the morning of the show for any last touch-ups.  It lasts really well - we competed last weekend any pony's legs are still much whiter than normal!  I tried the chalk powder as it is cheaper, but I couldn't get it to work as well x


----------



## star (4 August 2016)

I would say thick yoghurt consistency too. I just turn mine back out in the field and it dries out there. Minus side is his tail and face are also white by morning so have to do some touch ups! I do find it stains his hooves really badly too. Also whatever you do don't put hoof oil on and then brush the legs in any way or you get bits of white powder stuck all over the feet! And wear gloves to apply it and make it up or you'll never get it out from under your nails!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 August 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Sheep showing powder (sheep face white) works the same way but you get twice the amount for the same price.
		
Click to expand...

I use this stuff too! Way way, WAY better than anyones versions of chalk paste and whitening powder as it has dye in it too. I put it on whilst said beast is wet and leave it over night, brush off about half an hour before I go in the ring. But I suppose with just socks you'll be ok to do it just before the ring and then apply hoof oil. I use it on all white bits of my skewbald and he is dazzling white! 

And yes, a mere fraction of the price of the horse stuff. I paid £30 for a 5kg tub that I am only 1/4 way through after 2 years of owning it!

This is said skewbald.


----------



## scrat (4 August 2016)

Have a look at the whitening powder from here http://www.auchengreeclydesdales.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html. I have a tub of this and compared to the Supreme stuff it is a really bright white. The price is much cheaper too.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2016)

After bathing I just used to rub chalk block over the white legs and left.  Brush out the next morning and had nice gleaming legs.


----------



## Horsemad12 (5 August 2016)

star said:



			I would say thick yoghurt consistency too. I just turn mine back out in the field and it dries out there. Minus side is his tail and face are also white by morning so have to do some touch ups! I do find it stains his hooves really badly too. Also whatever you do don't put hoof oil on and then brush the legs in any way or you get bits of white powder stuck all over the feet! And wear gloves to apply it and make it up or you'll never get it out from under your nails!
		
Click to expand...

I have the gold label one now and it is the whitest I have ever had his legs, the supreme products one somehow seems to be less messy and doesn't stick to stuff as much, gets legs very white but not quite as glowing as the gold label.


----------



## MagicMelon (5 August 2016)

I find chalk blocks are really good as you just hold it in your hand and rub it into the white bits, sort of like rubbing away the stains - I find it works really well.


----------



## jhoward (6 August 2016)

spray on white hair dye... boots sell it, spray it on brush it off, ideal for hocks etc.


----------



## Tyssandi (7 August 2016)

never use chalk, there is nothing worse than a judge running her  hands down and finding chalk on her hands and moving  onto the next horse in the line,  I use  Recketts blue bags.


----------



## {97702} (7 August 2016)

Sorry I should have said - we were 'arena eventing' not showing, showing is definitely not my thing!  However the chalk on damp legs worked an absolute treat, so many thanks to all for being so helpful


----------



## rainni_day (22 January 2020)

Stupid question alert; do you just bandage with normal fleece bandages?


----------



## conniegirl (22 January 2020)

Tyssandi said:



			never use chalk, there is nothing worse than a judge running her  hands down and finding chalk on her hands and moving  onto the next horse in the line,  I use  Recketts blue bags.
		
Click to expand...

judges should never touch your pony!



rainni_day said:



			Stupid question alert; do you just bandage with normal fleece bandages?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but make sure they are colourfast before you do. A friend of mine ended up at Hoys with slightly pink socks because of a new set of fleece bandages


----------

